# Schwarzer Bildschrim nach 'Verbindung mit einem Projektor herstellen'



## kepe (16. Januar 2012)

Ich habe mir ein VGA Kabel gekauft und wollte den PC an den Fernseher anschließen.
Nachdem dies über den Befehl "An einen externen Bildschirm anschließen" nicht geklappt hat,
habe ich einfach mal die Option "Verbindung mit einem Beamer herstellen" gewählt und dann
"Nur Projektor" gewählt.  Siehe auch: Herstellen einer Verbindung mit einem Projektor

Das hat allerdings auch nicht gekalppt, doch jetzt ist der PC-Bildschrim schwarz und setzt sich auch nicht nach 15
Sekunden zurück, so wie es bei "Verbinden mit einem externen Bildschirm" ist.
Auch Tastenkombinationen wie Windows+P funktionieren nicht.
Eine Fn-Taste gibt es an der Tastatur nicht.

Habe dann die Power-Taste gedrückt, und im gesicherten Modus hochgefahren.
Dort funktioniert alles, aber wenn ich dann herunterfahre und wieder normal hochfahre, wird der
Bildschirm nach etwa 5 Sekunden wieder schwarz.


----------



## milesdavis (16. Januar 2012)

mal den fernseher auf diesen eingang umgestellt??

btw, sowas klappt viel besser über die Treibereinstellungen der Grafikkarte (Nvidia-Systemsteuerung oder Catalyst Control Center bei AMD)


----------



## kepe (16. Januar 2012)

Ist gelöst, danke für die Hilfe.
Ich hatte mich erst trotz schwarzem Bildschirm angemeldet (kann man ja auch blind)
und dann mehrmals die "Windows-Taste" + P gedrückt.

Das verbinden mit dem TV-Bildschirm klappt aber leider immer noch nicht.
Habe es mit dem CCC ausprobiert, es wird aber nur der PC-Monitor erkannt.

PC und Fernseher sind wie gesagt über ein VGA-Kabel verbunden.
Der Fernseher ist auch mit Sicherheit auf dem richtigen "Kanal".

Wenn ich meinen Laptop anschließe, funtkioniert es direkt.
Nur bei meinem Desktop wird der TV einfach nicht erkannt.


----------



## Eol_Ruin (16. Januar 2012)

Um welche Grafikkarte / Monitor / TV - Kombi gehts denn überhaupt?


----------



## kepe (16. Januar 2012)

Fernseher ist der Toshiba 40WL768G, Grafikkarte ist ASUS EAH6870 DC/2DI2S/1GD5, AMD Radeon HD 6870, 1GB, PCI- Express.


----------



## Eol_Ruin (16. Januar 2012)

Darf man fragen warum du eine HD-Auflösung per analogem VGA-Kabel übertragen willst 
Kauf die ein HDMI oder DVI-Kabel - nicht nur wegen der viel bessere Qualität - vielleich löst es auch die Probleme.


----------



## kepe (16. Januar 2012)

Da war ich wohl ziemlich dumm. VGA-Kabel war einfach das Erste was ich gefunden habe als ich nach "PC-Bildschirminhalt auf einen Fernseher übertragen" gegoogelt habe.
Habe jetzt zum testen das HDMI-Kabel des DVD-Players and den PC angeschlossen.
Aber wieder das gleiche Problem.

Ich verstehe das gar nicht, schließlich funktioniert es ebenfalls mit dem HDMI-Kabel über den Laptop einwandfrei.
Und dann auf dem Desktop PC funktioniert es einfach nicht. Beide sind übrigens Win7.

Eine Reacktion habe ich jetzt bei dem HDMI-Kabel doch noch bemerkt.
Wenn ich den Fernseher auf HDMI-Eingang 4 schalte, wird das Bild blau.
Stecke ich nun das HDMI-Kabel in den PC, wird der Bildschirm schwarz, sonst passiert aber leider nichts.

Und noch etwas ist mir aufgefallen:
Beim Laptop erklingt beim einstecken des Kabels ein kurzer Sound, beim Desktop ist dies nicht der Fall.

EDIT:
Habe noch einmal längere Zeit Google bemüht und das WWW durchforstet und bin dabei auf folgende eventuellen Erklärungen gestoßen,
kann wegen fehlendem Fachkentniss leider nicht beurteilen, ob sie zutreffen.

1. Der Anschluss am PC dient nur zum 'empfangen' von Signalen
2. Gleichzeitig ein DVI-Kabel und ein HDMI-Kabel angeschlossen haben funktioniert bei manchen Grafikkarten nicht


----------

